# My new R3 (finally)!



## Rashadabd

*Base R3 frame (best choice for me when I considered price, durability and performance)
*Zipp 101 wheels
*Rotor 3D+ Crank
*Selle Italia Superflow 145
*Look Keo Carbon pedals
*Sram Force and Rival mix components (slection based on weight and price)
*Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires

2-3 of the spacers will likely be taken off this weekend (God willing), but I wanted ride it at different heights before making the permanent cut. 

Very excited to ride tomorrow!!

Flickr: Rashadabd's Photostream


----------



## Rashadabd

So I got out for short ride this morning before work (about 15 miles) to test the bike. Here are my initial impressions and my first 2012 R3 ride review:

A Short Summary:

Cervelo R Series- I am a big believer
Zipp Wheels- I am a believer
Rotor 3D+ Crankset- I am a believer
Selle Italia Superflow 145 saddle- I and my snesitive parts love you so much
Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires-the name is too long, but I am a believer
Sram components-I have issues. I am trying to support them as an American company, but they have to go electric soon and make a group that works better with rotor cranks or I will need to make a change.

The Ride:
I took the bike out at dawn for a short spin to test the set-up and to try to determine how many spacers I want to lose (I think two for now should do it). The ride I chose had some nice flat sections and a few decent short climbs. To get straight to the point, I love this bike and can't think of anything else I would want to ride (ever!!).

This bike & set-up are incredible. I can't believe how much effort it feels like it saves you compared to previous bikes I have owned or tested. There were times that I felt like I was soft pedaling and barely moving and then I would look down at the Garmin and find that I was going like 17-18 mph (crazy). I was able to push up some short climbs at like 15mph at times without shifting much. The ride was very compliant and comfortable and when I hit flat sections, lowered into the drops and pushed it, this thing flies (25 mph was acheived and maintained with ease and only my fear of cars prevented me from going much faster). Effort=acceleration on this bike and it seriously doesn't seem like you lose any energy. Rotor Q Rings are the best thing out there in my humble opinion (but I've never tried Campy to be fair) and I would gladly change component groups to get the most out of them (I never expected to be saying that btw). The tires were super on a fairly rainy and wet morning as was the breaking surface on the Zipps which I loved as well (felt stiff and didn't feel like they were weighing me down). The Selle Italia Superflow saddle is my favorite I've rode so far (it's not the super cushy type if that's your thing), but I felt like I could easily ride on it for hours and that I was sitting on my sit bones rather than parts of my body that should never be squished. I didn't experience any discomfort or numbness at all, but I wasn't out that long (40 minutes or so) and will update if that changes on longer rides. All in all, great bike and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rashadabd

also failed to mention that the Barfly Garmin mount turned out to be cooler than I expected. I like where it places the unit as it makes it easier to keep an eye out in front of you while glancing down to look at the screen. Try to get one cheap on ebay or something though.


----------



## Doc1911

That is an incredible set up. I am still jealous (in a good way) of your wheels - nice. :thumbsup:

Have a great ride tommorrow !!!


----------



## ralph1

A very swish looking bike, now get out there and enjoy it, well done.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks gents! I am looking forward to tomorrow morning already!


----------



## RedNose44

very nice bike you have there. 

BTW, My Sram Red works better with the Rotor crankset then it did with the Red crankset. I am surprised you are having problems.


----------



## config

Nice ride. So are you satisfied with your purchase/build? ;-)


----------



## Doc1911

No many miles did you put on her today?


----------



## Rashadabd

We have to go into the city, so I was only able to get in about 25, but they were good ones! Going out with a co-worker tomorrow, hoping ot get in 30-40 (I would like 30-50 miles to be my base weekend training ride). How about you?


----------



## Doc1911

Unfortunately it was raining and lightening out, so we only put in 7 miles when it cleared a bit .... Hoping it will clear up more tommorrow. 

We are shooting for 50 as an average weekend ride to (Sat and then another Sun, after church), but I am just getting restarted because of previous health issues, so it will be a while .... At least a few more weeks :lol: (Cervelos are so smooth, ... a pure pleasure to ride).



Rashadabd said:


> We have to go into the city, so I was only able to get in about 25, but they were good ones! Going out with a co-worker tomorrow, hoping ot get in 30-40 (I would like 30-50 miles to be my base weekend training ride). How about you?


----------



## Rashadabd

I'm coming back off of a six month layoff as well (sold my old bike before I probably should have, but all's well that ends well). The first ride was a real challenge, but today was better. I agree on these bikes, so glad I went with the R3 ( I was amazed in the sprints and climbs today. I even broke the 30mph threshold. I registered for gran fondos in July and September. Excited to be back on a bike. Enjoy your ride tomorrow man.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

Pictures  please



rashadabd said:


> *base r3 frame (best choice for me when i considered price, durability and performance)
> *zipp 101 wheels
> *rotor 3d+ crank
> *selle italia superflow 145
> *look keo carbon pedals
> *sram force and rival mix components (slection based on weight and price)
> *vittoria open corsa evo cx tires
> 
> 2-3 of the spacers will likely be taken off this weekend (god willing), but i wanted ride it at different heights before making the permanent cut.
> 
> Very excited to ride tomorrow!!
> 
> flickr: Rashadabd's photostream


----------



## Rashadabd

Hi Rafiudeen,

I hope you are well. Just clink the link that says Rashadabd's photostream in my first post or in yours. It should lead you directly to pics of my bike. Enjoy,,,


----------



## Rashadabd

Rafiudeen,

You can also get Cervelo bikes from R&A Cycles in New York. R&A Cycles | The World's Largest Cycle Store


----------



## AvantDale

Instead of removing spacers...flip the stem first.

I'm running Sram Red with a Rival front derailleur. No issues with my Rotor crank.

Congrats on the bike!


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

yeah but u do get some amazing prices in individual lbs got my s1 for 1550 dollars ultegra 2010 soo will not get it for that price on r&a cycles have interacted with them couple of times anyways thanks the problem is my major expenses will be shipping and clearance through customs since i am from India



Rashadabd said:


> Rafiudeen,
> 
> You can also get Cervelo bikes from R&A Cycles in New York. R&A Cycles | The World's Largest Cycle Store


----------



## Rashadabd

Try Bonzai Sport in Virginia, last I heard they were selling 2012 R5 VWD frames for the same price as 2012 R3 Team frames as a deal they have with Cervelo. Bonzai Sports - Triathlon - Cervelo - Litespeed - Felt - Orbea - Quintana Roo - Triathlon Wetsuit Sales & Rental Falls Church Virginia.


----------



## Rashadabd

AvantDale,

Thanks for the idea. Flipping the stem is an interesting option, but you lose some of the stiffness in the front end when you have a high stack of spacers and flipping the stem won't really remedy that.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

Rashadabd talking of lay off have a surgery this thusday  will be off cycling for at least 6 weeks and have not been cycling for the last three weeks due to stress 
Can fully understand but the bright spot is ur waiting period is over enjoy


----------



## AvantDale

Rashadabd said:


> AvantDale,
> 
> Thanks for the idea. Flipping the stem is an interesting option, but you lose some of the stiffness in the front end when you have a high stack of spacers and flipping the stem won't really remedy that.



No difference in stiffness. Trust me on that one.

Plus you lose the erect stem look.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

Hi Rashadabad,
Thanks a ton for your suggestion I have struck a deal with the Lbs suggested by you mark was awesome helpful ..only regret is that if we were some where close buy could have ridden together ..thanks once again for your help


----------



## Rashadabd

No problem man, glad I could be of assistance. I think it is generally a better idea to buy new when you are spending that kind of money. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's an update: I completed a 75 mile ride 3/4 century in Bend, Oregon a few weeks ago (Tour de Chutes) to benefit cancer research. It was tons of fun, but the finish was extremely tough (for me anyway). Back to back cat 4 climbs at miles 66 and 70 to finish was cruel. The bike performed extremely well as I was able to stay with some of the front goups most of the day (until those climbs), chase down break away groups fairly easily and push up climbs that I never would have been able to before. It's just a great bike. I need to continue improving my strength and conditioning, but this bike is not a liability at all.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

Rashabad thanks to you that i have my r3 here now will start after RAMADAN in full scale have fun have u posted pics of ur r 3 online because i have )


----------



## AythanNyah09

My only question is your preference in saddles? I was looking at the Selle Italia versus Brooks? Why did you choose the S-I?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

I prefer specifically body geometry romin rails saddle


----------



## Rashadabd

The new Selle Italia is wider for those of us that have slighter wider hip bones. I also prefer the wider cutout. They just made a cushier version and I picked up one of those as well. I am all about avoiding numbness and damage to the genital region and intentionally shopped for seats and set positioning that could help me accomplish that. It is one of the biggest values in getting a good pro fit in my opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd

Congrats Rafiudeen, alhamdulilah. Enjoy your Ramadan and your new bike my friend, may you be blessed.


----------



## chiefDave

AvantDale said:


> Instead of removing spacers...flip the stem first.
> 
> I'm running Sram Red with a Rival front derailleur. No issues with my Rotor crank.
> 
> Congrats on the bike!


same same here, 175 rotor 3D+ and 52 36 Q rings on last years Sram red FD and it shifts ok. When cross chained I do get some rub but nothing the trim will not take care of, plus, don't cross chain right lol?

OP CG similar build here, 2011 R3, mix of SRAM Red and black, cranks (see above), speedplay zero SS, ergonova team, DA c24s on open corsa evo and racelite latex tubes. 15lbs 2 oz and loving it. 5k miles in 10.5 months and loving it plus a few RR and some crits, and it does everything so well. CG again!!!
Dave


----------



## Rashadabd

If anyone is looking for a set of Zipp 101s, let me know, mine are for sale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251195401265?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## simonaway427

Not a believer anymore? 

Why selling? The ad says you're also selling your R3?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

RAFIUDEEN said:


> Pictures  please[/QUOTE
> 
> i guess the cannondale sisl 2 with spider rings would be a better crank set


----------



## Rashadabd

simonaway427 said:


> Not a believer anymore?
> 
> Why selling? The ad says you're also selling your R3?


Yeah I sold it (don't taze me bro!!!). I actually still believe in the R3 and Cervelo's products in general (I consider the base R3 one of the best value bikes in the industry). But as my interest in cyclocross intensified and I realized I wasn't all that moved by Cervelo's 2013 road line, I started looking at bike brands, fitting, and geometry anew and found that I actually like a number of brands and products just as much. Part of what influenced my thinking is the fact that I racked up some serious mileage last year and now do a lot more rides that are 50 miles+ and this sparked an interest in the "endurance geometry" bikes that a number of companies have in their lines. In the end, I decided that an endurance bike is where I'd like to go next for road riding and also learned that a couple of companies' size 52 fits me better than a Cervelo 51.  Knowing that I also wanted a cyclocross bike, I sold the R3 to get an endurance geometry road bike and cyclocross bike (Cervelos hold their value really well in the resale market). As for shopping, I initially settled on the new Felt Z4 and a Crux, but after looking more closely at fit, talking with a co-worker about his Specialized Roubaix and learning more about the changes they made to the Roubaix this year to make it more racy and still incredibly comfortable, I decided to take a look at it and was offered a deal I couldn't pass up, so now I have a Crux and 2013 Roubaix on the way. 

I will miss the R3, we had some good adventures together and I improved as a cyclist more than I could have ever expected last season. That being said, I am looking forward to longer rides and the wacky muddy world of cyclocross.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

the crux black and red is amazing i liked the sl 4 specialized ,i guess if you dont have a aggressive sloping geometry any bikes can be used in long rides as i have used my r 5 for pretty day long rides and found it good enough and comfortable i am currently building my secod bike which will be an alloy bought the following cannondale caad 10 frame sisl crankset deda seatpost boyd wheelset and zeroed on sram red groupo with that i guess i would have my dream carbon/alloy bike both  ok please tell me as to which robioux u bought and after riding it how better it is from cervelo humm and the crux i am ot interested in cyclocross


----------



## Rashadabd

RAFIUDEEN said:


> the crux black and red is amazing i liked the sl 4 specialized ,i guess if you dont have a aggressive sloping geometry any bikes can be used in long rides as i have used my r 5 for pretty day long rides and found it good enough and comfortable i am currently building my secod bike which will be an alloy bought the following cannondale caad 10 frame sisl crankset deda seatpost boyd wheelset and zeroed on sram red groupo with that i guess i would have my dream carbon/alloy bike both  ok please tell me as to which robioux u bought and after riding it how better it is from cervelo humm and the crux i am ot interested in cyclocross


Here's the Roubaix I went with (red and black). 

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------

